
Speaker Deck is open to the public - garrettdimon
http://speakerdeck.com
======
justinvoss
Great work; this looks way nicer than the competition.

Is Speaker Deck a for-profit idea, or is this a side project for Ordered List?
I'd hate to see this turn into SlideShare: a hopeless mishmash of tacky ads.

~~~
bkeepers
It is a for-profit idea, but we promise we'll never clutter up your
presentations with tacky ads. We currently only have small ads on the right
for our own products. We may do other ads there in the future, but we promise
they will be tasteful.

We have a lot of other ideas for monetizing it with premium and event-related
features. But everything you see on Speaker Deck today will always be free.

------
damncabbage
I really love what I've seen of Speaker Deck so far, but I'd love it even more
if I could link to specific slides in a presentation.

(I've twice now needed to send someone a direct link to the .png, instead of a
link to the slide in the context of the other slides.)

~~~
bkeepers
You can link to a specific slide if you click the "share" link in the bottom
right of the player.

------
ChrisNorstrom
Where is full screen? Or at least expanded screen.

You know what really pisses me off about SlideShare.net and other slideshow
sharing sites? There are no narrations! So half the time I don't know what the
hell a slideshow is trying to say because some slides only have pictures or
inside jokes or vague talking points. I really wish I could see AND hear a
presentation at the same time. A presentation is about a person's idea, their
voice, their viewpoint and the slides are just a visualization of that
idea/voice/viewpoint. You'd be a ahead of the curve if you found a way to do
that.

~~~
jaip
SlideShare has this feature called SlideCasts where you can add audio to your
slides and sync it with the presentation timeline.

<http://www.slideshare.net/slidecasts>

------
sfkaos
The slide preview on mouseover is killer. And where does everyone get those
gray on off-white site templates? I want one too...

~~~
seancron
<http://subtlepatterns.com/> is a great site for website backgrounds. I've
been finding myself using them a lot recently.

------
BallinBige
very cool - much cheaper than sliderocket!

